# 15% MANDATORY GRATUITY...



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

At $0.90 a mile..Uber should enable the tipping option.. And should make a 15% gratuity mandatory..just like some restaurants have made a 15% ..gratuity mandatory..

Unless a gratuity is mandatory these ******bag PAXS will never tip..


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Raquel said:


> At $0.90 a mile..Uber should enable the tipping option.. And should make a 15% gratuity mandatory..just like some restaurants have made a 15% ..gratuity mandatory..
> 
> Unless a gratuity is mandatory these ******bag PAXS will never tip..


_If it would be mandatory. Those cheap ass riders would expect water ,gum ,mints and phone chargers. None of which I provide._


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

If you want tips, drive like a pro with a service where clients normally tip. I usually get tips of $10-20 each just on my flat rate sedan jobs to the airport.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

SDUberdriver said:


> _If it would be mandatory. Those cheap ass riders would expect water ,gum ,mints and phone chargers. None of which I provide._


Like I said in the other thread..if they can't be bothered to tip..then they can ride a taxi..pay 65% More and TIP..and get no amenities..


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Like I said in the other thread..if they can't be bothered to tip..then they can ride a taxi..pay 65% More and TIP..and get no amenities..


_They love the idea of taking out their smart phones,tapping the Uber app,and watching some sucka ,like me driving to their locale._


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

grams777 said:


> If you want tips, drive like a pro with a service where clients normally tip. I usually get tips of $10-20 each just on my flat rate sedan jobs to the airport.


You are missing my point.. some uber riders won't tip no matter what you do..

Figure this ..me a 130lb 5'6..woman helped with the bags of a 250lb man ..he literally handed me his bags to put in my trunk.. and of course I struggled to even lift them..end of destination he stands by the trunk and has me lift them back out..NO Tip..

Of course after this I lost my cool, and told the PAX..what I really thought about his manliness. His ego bruised..he hands me a $5 bill.. with his bs story he thought the tip was included.. save that bs for kids..


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Raquel said:


> You are missing my point.. some uber riders won't tip no matter what you do..
> 
> Figure this ..me a 130lb 5'6..woman helped with the bags of a 250lb man ..he literally handed me his bags to put in my trunk.. and of course I struggled to even lift them..end of destination he stands by the trunk and has me lift them back out..NO Tip..
> 
> Of course after this I lost my cool, and told the PAX..what I really thought about his manliness. His ego bruised..he hands me a $5 bill.. with his bs story he thought the tip was included.. save that bs for kids..


I totally understand. I've done 1000 rides between x and Lyft. That's why I gave up mostly. The pax just suck at tipping whether by choice or training. But, I've seen the other side.

I drive where the money is. On regular black car / limo services are where the regular tips are. And the ones I drive for I can generally pick the times and hours I want also.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Please ask these passengers, where on the uber site or app does it say "tip included" it actually says
"no cash needed", "no need to tip" and "no tip required"


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

grams777 said:


> I totally understand. I've done 1000 rides between x and Lyft. That's why I gave up mostly. The pax just suck at tipping whether by choice or training. But, I've seen the other side.
> 
> I drive where the money is. On regular black car / limo services are where the regular tips are. And the ones I drive for I can generally pick the times and hours I want also.


I understand..ive had big tippers too. Just last night I posted about my biggest tipper.

I know there are quite a few decent pax..who tip..but because of the ******bags in their ranks..everyone has to be penalized..


----------



## NoPings (Dec 27, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I understand..ive had big tippers too. Just last night I posted about my biggest tipper.
> 
> I know there are quite a few decent pax..who tip..but because of the ******bags in their ranks..everyone has to be penalized..


The $1000.00 you are talking about. That was insane!


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

I make tons of tips on weekend... Selling vodka after hours..


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

Raquel said:


> You are missing my point.. some uber riders won't tip no matter what you do..
> 
> Figure this ..me a 130lb 5'6..woman helped with the bags of a 250lb man ..he literally handed me his bags to put in my trunk.. and of course I struggled to even lift them..end of destination he stands by the trunk and has me lift them back out..NO Tip..
> 
> Of course after this I lost my cool, and told the PAX..what I really thought about his manliness. His ego bruised..he hands me a $5 bill.. with his bs story he thought the tip was included.. save that bs for kids..


You help with LUGGAGE ??? Ooooooh


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Yay! Tipping complaint threads are back finally!


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

Raquel said:


> You are missing my point.. some uber riders won't tip no matter what you do..
> 
> Figure this ..me a 130lb 5'6..woman helped with the bags of a 250lb man ..he literally handed me his bags to put in my trunk.. and of course I struggled to even lift them..end of destination he stands by the trunk and has me lift them back out..NO Tip..
> 
> Of course after this I lost my cool, and told the PAX..what I really thought about his manliness. His ego bruised..he hands me a $5 bill.. with his bs story he thought the tip was included.. save that bs for kids..


This is why I NEVER help pax with bags unless they are elderly, they can stand back there all they want.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

Raquel said:


> At $0.90 a mile..Uber should enable the tipping option.. And should make a 15% gratuity mandatory..just like some restaurants have made a 15% ..gratuity mandatory..
> 
> Unless a gratuity is mandatory these ******bag PAXS will never tip..


Time to come to terms with the fact that Uber will never include a tip option.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Duh, they're working on taking away the "get paid anything at all button" as we speak.

This entire thread is ridiculous, do you not get it after forty eight cities get cut? Your still talking about tips, and ****** bags, water bottles, and how you don't give an [email protected] LOL

Your a resource, not a partner, run your own shit while you can, there was never going to be a tip button, just a temporary wave, ride it while you can. They don't give one shit about you, your tip, or puke in your car. They are running a dispatch service, your paying them for that, they want to make sure you don't ruin the customer and they come back again. They don't care about dead miles, or gas, or tolls, or traffic. They are not sitting around talking about gas, or car washes, or mileage. They don't run a taxi business, you do. It's two completely different businesses. What are tips, another expense, another thing to manage for a taxi business, but they don't run a taxi service, they run a networking application that connects us and the pax. That's what they are talking about in the big offices, how to connect more people through their app. But we are not friends, you, the pax, or Uber, we all three have different goals from the business transaction, sometimes our goals are the same but that is not by design, it's just coincidence, so it's in Ubers interest to have as many drivers and as many customers as possible. They are in the people connecting business, your in the people moving business all by yourself.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Raquel said:


> You are missing my point.. some uber riders won't tip no matter what you do..
> 
> Figure this ..me a 130lb 5'6..woman helped with the bags of a 250lb man ..he literally handed me his bags to put in my trunk.. and of course I struggled to even lift them..end of destination he stands by the trunk and has me lift them back out..NO Tip..
> 
> Of course after this I lost my cool, and told the PAX..what I really thought about his manliness. His ego bruised..he hands me a $5 bill.. with his bs story he thought the tip was included.. save that bs for kids..


That's just ridiculous....especially on uberx to expect drivers to do that. Not to mention he's a man (supposedly); he can put his own bags in the car.


----------

